# Creamed Honey; Use food processor?



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Don't know how it would work, seems like more trouble than anything. For seed I just use a package of store bought creamed honey, or keep some from previous batches. I think the blender or food processor would put too much air into it, not to mention possibly burning out the motor.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

Ah, when will beekeepers learn that
mis-use of the wife's kitchen gear
in beekeeping is the leading cause
of beekeeper murder and divorce.

Any "food processor" capable of stiring a
decent quantity of honey would be about
the size, wattage/amperage and price of
a Hobart bakery-sized mixer. 

Anything less, and you are going to learn
all about the "thermal fuse" built into 
most motors of food processors and consumer-
grade mixers up to an including the 6-quart
Kitchen-Aids. The thermal fuse will blow,
and you will have to mail-order a replacement,
learn to solder, and spend a half hour
replacing it.

I use a metal paint stirrer, which fits into
the chuck of an electric drill. It looks
like a Benz hood ornament on a longish
(2.5 feet) shaft. Works fine, even on
a 5-gallon pail of creamed honey (my
largest "batch" size, simply because the
pails are handy.


----------



## marie675 (Jan 13, 2021)

I think I have a solution for you. 
Gather the crystallized honey 
from an old honey pot. 
Place the crystals and grind the crystals into 
a fine powder in a blender or food processor. 
This breaks down the big crystals, and in your new batch 
of creamed honey, these will seed the growth of more tiny crystals.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

One can also prepare Hollandaise sauce in a blender without using a double boiler on a stove by utilizing the heat created by friction of the spinning blades. Enough heat to cook the sauce would probably melt most of your crystals. I don't know this is a certainty as I have never tried, but if it turns out grainy, this could be the cause.

Alex


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

As per ChellesBees, using a bit of store bought creamed honey for seed is the easiest.

If you really want to do it yourself, a small quantity of crystalised honey can be ground down in a pestel and mortor. It must be ground until silky smooth, no detectable crystals at all of any size. They are all icing sugar size.

Also be aware that to get a good result you need to add around 10% seed to your liquid honey, and the honey should be held as close as possible to 57 degrees F while creaming.


----------



## marie675 (Jan 13, 2021)

And, I also use a food processor for the last 4 years. and it's working very well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never tried a food processor. I bought a flour mill and grind it in that.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

marie675 said:


> And, I also use a food processor for the last 4 years. and it's working very well.


That's good to know. Thanks

Alex


----------

